# Question of extending Dinner times when train 97 is late



## MDRailfan (Jul 22, 2015)

If I am correct, last boarding time for Dinner in the Dining Car is 830pm. In Washington, if a train 97 did not wind up departing until after 830pm for example , would they extend the dinner times beyond 830pm especially if it's not the passengers fault of the lateness?


----------



## cirdan (Jul 22, 2015)

MDRailfan said:


> If I am correct, last boarding time for Dinner in the Dining Car is 830pm. In Washington, if a train 97 did not wind up departing until after 830pm for example , would they extend the dinner times beyond 830pm especially if it's not the passengers fault of the lateness?


I'm no expert but my impression is that it's the boarding time and not the departure time that counts.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 22, 2015)

It is the boarding time that determines it.

In the case of Washington, if you are boarding there and are in a sleeper, what they usually do if the train is that late is provide those in the Club Acela (CA) for that train meal money to purchase food at Union Station. If you are not waiting in the CA (example:you wait at the departure gate), you will not receive it! That is another reason to wait in the CA.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 22, 2015)

Dinner may be extended or club Acela lounge attendant may provide cash compensation to sleeper passengers if 97 very late.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 23, 2015)

Last July my 97 was about 3 hours late into WAS and pax waiting in Club Acela were each handed $25 Meal Money.


----------

